# Butternut Squash



## richnuts (Sep 10, 2007)

So tonight I was boiling some brats in beer on my Weber and thought what the heck. So I peeled a butternut squash, seeded it and cut it into big chucks. Then I put it in a Ziploc bag with a little olive oil. I put some cajun seasoning in it but just light. Then I mixed it all together and put it around the coals on the grill.

The one problem was some of it got to hot, but some of it smoked and roasted to a golden soft brown. After about an hour I pulled it all off and put it in a bowl with some brown sugar and butter (about 1/2 a cup of sugar and 3 T of butter) I nuked it good to melt the butter then mashed it up like smashed potatoes.

My wife even liked it!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds good - try smoking it with a sprinkle of nutmeg and butter that's good too!


----------

